# Cormorant massacre continues



## no neck (Aug 18, 2004)

COPIED THIS FROM ANOTHER THREAD









*Cormorant massacre continues* 
Michigan needs to turn a blind eye too.

The Ontario Ministry of Natural Resources has also confirmed that it has no plans to monitor the actions of private landowners who shoot cormorants on their private property. 




http://www.educatedangler.com/index...id=261&Itemid=2


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

no neck said:


> COPIED THIS FROM ANOTHER THREAD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because turning a blind eye has worked so well to conserve species in the past.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Michigan could take notice and maybe get busy on them here as well.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Sorry guys - tell the Feds. This is USFWS territory, not DNR.

Prosecuting waterfowl offenses is a favorite pastime of the Feds, even the chickens%^t stuff like having a long lost round of #00 lead buckshot in your coat while duck hunting.

DNR could beg and plead and the Feds would still have a [email protected] for protecting these birds.


----------



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

i hope they put a bounty out for those good for nothing birds. there so bad at our house in houghton lake that my mom (who has never killed a thing in her life) calls them *****-hawks and can't wait for them to become legal to pick off. did i read in that article that they say fisherman wrongly accuse them for declining fisheries! open your freaking eye's... these things eat something like 4 lbs of fish a day. no better than a snow goose in my opinion.


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

jmoser said:


> Sorry guys - tell the Feds. This is USFWS territory, not DNR.


Says in this article that it is up to the states on cormorants:

http://www.greenbaypressgazette.com/news/archive/local_19381651.shtml



greenbaypressgazette said:


> Cormorants are protected under the Migratory Bird Treaty Act, but last year the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service issued a Public Resource Depredation Order that permits state wildlife agencies, Native American tribes and United States Department of Agriculture officials in 24 states, including Wisconsin, to control the birds without a federal permit.


Unless MI got left out.


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

explodingvarmints said:


> no better than a snow goose in my opinion.


I agree. Good for nothing just like those f***ing Canvasbacks. Man I hate them. Cans are a candidate for the 3 S' rule if you ask me.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Well atleast they are doin something becuase we were going to have a cormorant shoot out.


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Do you guys remember when all of those cormorants were slaughtered on Charity Islands?? The Feds came out took some cormorants to see how they were killed. They were shot at close range, some were clubbed to death and the nests were stomped. The feds even got with CrimeStoppers and offered a $1000.00 reward. No one was ever charged.


I would of liked to been in Green Bay when they shot the 436 cormorants. I would of been all warm and fuzzy.  



KEvlar


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

I would of liked to been in Green Bay when they shot the 436 cormorants. I would of been all warm and fuzzy. 

Yes sir ! I hear ya..........


----------



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

hey buddy,

perhaps you mis-understood my comment and or i mis-spoke. ask a farmer out west who's field was destroyed by these flying carp (that's what they call the snows out there.) where they rank in the wildlife importance chain and he will tell you there the bottom feeders. ask a biologist why they had to start planting fingerling fish at night so they might actually have a chance to live for more than a day. ask a perch fisherman why he might look for a flock of comorants rafted up in the lake as a sign of where to start fishing. now don't get me wrong, i never claimed to be a biologist or some wildlife-waterfowl guru or anything like that i'm just going off of what i feel to be true by what i see and read. nor do i feel that a pissed off farmer who just lost a bunch of money to the snows or light geese has the background to tell everyone what they should do with these birds. there is an island in the canadian portion of lake erie (near pelee island) that has been pretty much shut down due to the amount of cormorants that call it home. one of the peole on pelee island told me that the massive amount of cormorant ***** has made the soil in certain areas unsuitable to grow anything. this place was also a known fishing hotspot that attracted thousands of anglers and charters for years, but now the only thing you can expect to see boated is a buch of cormorant ***** deposited from above. they (canadian biologist) theorize that many of the game fish would move into that area to feed as there was historicly an over abundance of bait fish hanging around. thousands of cormorants eating 3+ pounds of fish per day shut the fishing down, thus shutting tourism down (who wants to walk around in cormorant ***** anyway) , thus killing the economy of this little island. very sad if you ask me. somebody prove my thinking wrong please..... i need to be enlightened in respect to letting a non-game species get so out of control that it could hurt peoples livelyhood, cost who knows how much by devistating fish plantations that we sportsman pay for, pollute like crazy without giving the common curtisy that sea-gulls do by picking up our stray mcdonalds french fry. 
holy crap i am out of breath now. by the way this is just a rant on my opinion and is not meant to put down anyone elses view point. 
thanks for reading............am i that far off?????????????


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

we saw them by the thousands last fall on erie by vermillion.we thought the water was black before we got close. facts do not lie. these pigs of the sea eat 3 pounds of fish per day. they provide neither sport or commercial value.lets have an open season until they are gone.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Kill 'em all, let God sort it out...


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

I had one run in front of me at Fish Point last year, Well lets just say ROAD KILL!!!! When I filled out my survay for the Feds this year I wrote that under comments area :evil:


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

I say a few guys go to each island they nest on at night and take them by surprise! No plugs and etended clips, we dont want any getting away now do we?:evil: I have not heard one thing these birds are good for. I havent even heard they are cool to watch or anything, they just eat tons of fish and crap everywhere. KILL EM ALL!!


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

Look, I'm not saying the cormorants don't eat fish, and don't need to be controlled. It's obvious they do. I'm just wondering why some of you guys spend so much time outdoors amongst the wildlife when it's obvious you hate it so much. Seems like wildlife has to be "good for something" in your narrow minded opinions before it is deemed worthy of survival as a species. I just can't respect that, and I don't believe a true sportsman would think that way.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

Its more that they are more destructive then they are anything else. We kill varmits all the time for destroying things, well these are destroying fish populations and as stated before, affecting peoples everyday lives because of it. Can you imagine your town going to crap because you depend on fisherman coming into your town and commorants show up and all the sudden no more fish which = no more fisherman which = no more town. Bad for fish, bad for people, need to be gone. Oh, chipmunks are "good for nothing" but we dont kill them, or any other harmless little bird and we arent trying to kill any frogs or lizards which are harmless. These birds cause harm and destroy things.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Buddy Lee said:


> Seems like wildlife has to be "good for something" in your narrow minded opinions before it is deemed worthy of survival as a species. I just can't respect that, and I don't believe a true sportsman would think that way.


Ok Mr True Sportsman....enlighten us heathens. Would you please be kind enough to identify the positive attributes of a commorant? I for one can hardly wait to read about their contribution to the balance of nature.

Now weigh your list against all the negative effects that this bird has on wildlife so we can look at your representation of an accurate picture. 

And, while you are on your soap box, you may as well share your definition of a "true sportsman" and tell us what we should think as well....


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

http://www.on.ec.gc.ca/wildlife/factsheets/fs_cormorants-e.html


According to this document they are not native to the Great Lakes.


----------



## MOMS (Dec 11, 2000)

if these birds are good for any thing but eating a desroying islands, i don'k know about it.


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

Tom Morang said:


> http://www.on.ec.gc.ca/wildlife/factsheets/fs_cormorants-e.html


This is a good article and worth a read if you want to talk about this subject. A couple of facts from this article:



article said:


> The average cormorant weighs approximately 1.9 kg (4.2 lbs) and will eat about 25% of its weight in fish each day or about 0.48 kg (1.0 lbs).


and



article said:


> Fish harvesters have raised concerns about the rapid increase of cormorants and its potential effect on fish numbers in the Great Lakes. They fear that: 1) cormorants are competing with fish harvesters for large, major sport fish like Lake Trout and salmon; 2) the birds feed on the same prey fish which the large predatory fish need for food; and, 3) cormorants feed on and deplete local supplies of pan fish, such as perch and bass.
> 
> The first two concerns do not appear to be valid, since studies of cormorant diets in Lake Ontario show that less than 2% of the prey found in cormorant pellets is Lake Trout or salmon. Also, cormorants consume only about 0.5% of the prey fish, which is insignificant when compared to about 13% taken by sport fish.
> 
> The third concern is not such a clear issue. In northern Georgian Bay, fish harvesters feel that recent declines in local catches of yellow perch and smallmouth bass are the result of increased cormorant numbers at nearby colonies. As evidence they cite the ease with which a "meal" of fish was caught ten years ago, before the birds increased. Now, those fish are scarce and good catches are exceedingly rare. They also state that before cormorant numbers increased one could easily observe, when SCUBA diving, large and frequent schools of perch. These schools, too, have now disappeared.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

yup...it was a good read....

and while they might not be gorging themselves on trout and salmon....nobody has yet to explain what happened to the perch. And, maybe I missed it but, what were the other types of small fish that they did consume? Large fish still need to feed on small fish and if they have disappeared....


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Although I don't think we should kill them all I do think that there needs to be some major population control. I spend a lot of time on Beaver Island in the summer time and the commorants have literally destroyed the smallmouth bass population. CMU did a study that showed that the commorants have killed almost all the 1-3 year old bass and have thus destroyed one of the great sportfishing area's in the state. Up there you see literally thousands of these birds and they just kill for sport many times.


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

Too bad we cannot train them to go after Gobeys(sp?). Those things have been driving me nuts in Tawas Bay for the last 5 years. Although there were less last year but then there was less of everything... Darn rants, things whitewashed my duck blind last year. Hope that wasn't them nesting in there. I usually reserve it for geese  I should check in the next month, eh? Do some early work on the blind.


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Last year I seen 4 of them come up on a commercial fishing net. It was great, we were just watching him bring up his nets and we seen 1 big black thing, then another and them two more. Checked it out on the bino's the whole blind started cheering:woohoo1: when we found out they were Cormorants. 

What a great day, ducks in the bag, buddies in the blind and Cormorants in a net. I lit a cigar and took it all in.... ahhhhhh.......



Kevlar


----------



## SpecialK (Feb 11, 2005)

While taking a guided fishing trip down the Pine river a few years back we ran across alot of cormorants. The guide I was with was not to pleased with them and since have seen them on the PM and Muskegon. If they dont eat trout on the Pine what are they eating?


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

Hey there expoding Varmints


Don't pay any attention to BL he just likes to type, he's just putting out a little line to see if he can catch himself a sucker. Gets pretty boring up in the North country in the middle of a storm.:lol:


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Best thing I ever saw while freighter watching at the International Bridge, a cormarant dive bomb a fish, F***-up the approach angle and snap his neck!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

FWIW

They have been doing experimental egg oiling in northern Lake Huron. They use a garden sprayer with mineral oil and just spray the nest. The birds will try to hatch them until it's too late to renest. This is being done by the government so they are listening.


----------



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

thanks sawcat,

i don't let people get under my skin that easy. i truelly feel that i am a sportsman and surely did not know that to be a "true sportsman" you have to love things that do nothing but destroy a "true resource". if being a sportsman means that you have to love every single bird, plant, fish, etc. etc. than i wonder if buddy has poison ivy and oak growing in pots in his home? i would doubt that anyone likes that stuff or see's a value in having near enough to catch it or would want to have it get out of control and grow like your lawn!~
i would not like to see any species eradicated; however, let us open our eye's and see the disaster these birds are becoming. btw this is becoming one of the better "discussions" that i've seen on this board in a while.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Keep things cool, orderly and civil.

reminds me of snow goose conservation debates. some think it's great/wish I was there comments. others think that seeing photos of 100+ dead geese is not the right thing to be showing/promoting.

Just respect each others opinions please.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

explodingvarmints said:


> btw this is becoming one of the better "discussions" that i've seen on this board in a while.



Discussions should even get better when the "true sportsman" among us gets back to us with all the positive attributes that they possess and how they benefit the ecosystem in this great state. After all, I am just trying to expand my horizons so that I am not deemed "narrow minded".

Stay tuned...


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

bias said:


> I've killed 8 cormorants in the last 2 days, and expect to shoot quite a few more tomorrow. :evilsmile



Now you need to send a little gift to a friend of yurs in J-burg.... :lol:


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

lwingwatcher said:


> Now you need to send a little gift to a friend of yurs in J-burg.... :lol:


Yup, a green t-shirt would be nice  

You can keep the fish eaters...


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

bias said:


> I've killed 8 cormorants in the last 2 days, and expect to shoot quite a few more tomorrow. :evilsmile


Hope you had a permit from the feds hotshot.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

Buddy Lee said:


> Hope you had a permit from the feds hotshot.


I believe he did say something about a club or something. Why would a whole club go out commorant killing without permission then talk about it on a forum?


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Like Branta said earlier, lets keep things civil. Altough any "true" sportman or conservationist in their right mind know that these birds are absolutly no good for nothing and should be totally eliminated it is still illegal for the public to kill them in most instances. Until the Feds give the public the green light all we can do is complain.


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

Coldwater Charters said:


> Like Branta said earlier, lets keep things civil. Altough any "true" sportman or conservationist in their right mind know that these birds are absolutly no good for nothing and should be totally eliminated it is still illegal for the public to kill them in most instances. Until the Feds give the public the green light all we can do is complain.


We need to be careful when we say a particular species is "good for nothing and should be totally eliminated". I know many a farmer who would tell you that about whitetail deer. It all depends upon your perspective. 

By the way, a "conservationist" would never, and I mean NEVER say a species should be totally eliminated. The cormorant expanded its range into the Great Lakes naturally, so they could hardly be classified as an invasive species along the lines of the zebra mussel or the gobies, which were brought here at the hands of man.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Coldwater Charters said:


> Until the Feds give the public the green light all we can do is complain.


I suppose all of gods creatures have a purpose. I also realise that the natural world is more complicated than we understand. 

But I agree with Coldwater Charters, federal regulations hamper our ability to be responsible conservationist. We seem to be watching our local ecosystem drift out of balance on several fronts. While we must stand by and watch.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Buddy Lee said:


> Hope you had a permit from the feds hotshot.



Buddy Lee:
:lol: :lol: Your comment is a hoot. You have absolutely know idea whatsoever who "hotshot" is but it doesn't seem to prevent you from labeling him.  

And, when are you gonna be so kind as to provide us with the positive attributes of the comorant....you know...the benefit to the ecosystem that "true sportsmen" and "conservationists" should carefully consider before rushing to judgement? If you are unable to do that....guess we will just have to hear your "perspective" on the darned things, these certainly aren't whitetails.

Still waiting....


----------



## Bill B. (Feb 18, 2004)

VarmitExploder, Dude you're making it awful hard for me to eat my wild-turkey soup...I keep spraying it all over my screen!!! :lol:


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

This would be really active if it was in a fishing forum.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Coldwater Charters said:


> This would be really active if it was in a fishing forum.



Well CC, it sorta is.....those goll durned fish catchers with wings....  

If you think it would add to the thread, post up over there and link it to this one...we need something else to agree on, somebody already proposed putting the last remaining attorneys behind bars where they belong.


----------



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

sorry bill,

i don't want to ruin your lunch. i can't help it at all..... i try but i can't . does anyone know how to link this to one of the fishing forums? i would like to see their opinions also.
thanks


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

His lunch is prolly ok but I sure would hate to see his monitor and keyboard right about now...


----------



## Bill B. (Feb 18, 2004)

It's not the turkey soup. It's where I licked it off that's a mess!


----------



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

yummy


----------



## Bill B. (Feb 18, 2004)

Just came across this in a Martha Stewart cookbook....

FISH a la CORMORANT

Ingrediants: several nice plump cormorants

Preparation:1) remove trout/salmon and 2 feathers from your bird
2) dispose of bird carcass
3) cook fish in the usual way
4) poke feathers into fish for a nice presentation

Note: perch/smallmouth bass may be substituted depending on where your cormorants came from.

Martha says, " You'll be a big hit with your prison bi...er. I mean, buddies with this deliteful dish gals "


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Reminds me of the high school days....had a bambi lover for a teacher that finally agreed to try fresh snowshoe hair, cooked up special.

I dunno if he told the truth or not when he said it was good but, if he really took it home and tried it....we prepared fox to his liking.... :evilsmile


----------



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

that's good stuff bill. soooooooooo nobody learned anything new about the cormorant besides bill and i hmmmmmmmmmmm that's a shame. i'm a gonna try smoken one of em........ i mean hell, if you can smoke carp and it tastes okay these things oughta be a real treat . i'll report back on this


----------



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

dude,

wing that's real special:lol: . remind me if you ever come to a meat-n-greet not to eat what you 'prepared special'.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

explodingvarmints said:


> wing that's real special:lol: . remind me if you ever come to a meat-n-greet not to eat what you 'prepared special'.


Let me say this....if you think they stink, you just gotta smell an old male cookin.....I sure am glad it was not prepared at my house...


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

This is just a "Little" info that I found at the USFWS site. The article is
(Final Enviromental Impact Statement) Be forwarned this PDF Document is 208 pages long. If you don't have cable/dsl forget it. I read a LOT !..... :lol: But here are some figures for you to digest. 

Interior
Nearly 70 percent of North American DCCOs are found in the Interior region (Tyson et
al. 1999). DCCOs in this region are highly migratory and are concentrated in the
northern prairies, particularly on the large, shallow lakes of Manitoba (Canada), which
has the largest number of breeding DCCOs in North America (Hatch 1995, Wires et al.
2001). A large number of Interior DCCOs nest on or around the Great Lakes as well, and
recent evidence indicates that they are beginning to establish themselves at small inland
lakes in the vicinity (Alvo et al. 2002). Since the early 1970s, numbers of Interior
DCCOs have increased rapidly.
From 1990 to 1997, the overall growth rate in the Interior region was estimated at 6
percent (Tyson et al. 1999) with the most dramatic increases occurring on Ontario,
Michigan, and Wisconsin waters (Wires et al. 2001). From 1970 to 1991, the Great
Lakes breeding population alone increased from 89 nests to over 38,000 nests, an average
annual increase of 29 percent (Weseloh et al. 1995). From 1991 to 1997, the number of
nests in the Great Lakes further increased to approximately 93,000, an average annual
increase of 22 percent. Nest counts in 2000 estimated 115,000 nests in the Great Lakes
(Weseloh et al. 2002). Average annual growth rates in the Great Lakes were lower for
the period 1990-2000 than the period 1980-1990 (Weseloh et al. 2002). The total
estimated number of nesting pairs in the Interior population (including Canada) is
256,212 (Tyson et al. 1999).

http://migratorybirds.fws.gov/issues/cormorant/cormorant.html


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

lwingwatcher said:


> Whoaaaaaah now, seems folks are getting the wrong impression. Gosh darned internet anyway.


LW and others,
Sounded like some were foaming at the mouth a bit...whatever. Guess I'm just not that excited about the Corms, and I can't see getting that passionate about it. But I guess this is just off-season chat...no harm, no foul. I hate 'em like the next guy, but I think this discussion belongs more in the fishing forum...those guys are the ones who should be pissed! That is IF it's true that these critters are decimating the perch populations like so many believe. 

Bottom line is we shouldn't all be going off like Charles Bronson in those old vigilante movies of his (Death Wish maybe?) but rather we should be using all of this great energy to band together and push the feds to move on this. Politicians listen to the masses...trust me, I work with this all the time. We should all start with our federal politicians. An organized voice can make a difference.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Off season chat indeed but.....are fisherman the ones that will ultimately be the ones "doing" something about it or will it wind up being waterfowl hunters?

I dunno the answer to that one but you generally don't see anybody but hunters purchasing a waterfowl stamp just as you never see hunters whacking lamprey's, gobies, zebra mussels (imagine a hunt for them).

What you are saying is true...but we all stand to benefit from knowing the facts and/or taking time to actually read available information.

I know for a fact that I now know more about the darned things than I ever would have anyplace else. I would hope that everybody read those links that contained good information--not just opinions. Should have been required reading before replying....we all would have been a little more informed...

lwing


----------



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

I think the feds should come up with a wildlife management stamp, and make fisherman pay $25.00 for it. Then they can give us the migratory bird stamp for free........In return for the free stamp we will spend the extra money on nontoxic shot and waste some of the pesky commorants to help out the fisheries..........:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## explodingvarmints (Jul 1, 2004)

put me in coach


----------



## Bill B. (Feb 18, 2004)

Just Ducky, I whole-heartily agree. I wonder if the owners/moderators of this site have ever thought about somehow making links available for us to make ourselves heard as a group? Maybe this has already been done. If not, I think it would be great if we could get our legislators to read some of these threads. I think they would get a well balanced perspective of how Mi-Sportsman feel about issues. What do ya'll think?
Bill


----------



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

Bill B. said:


> Just Ducky, I whole-heartily agree. I wonder if the owners/moderators of this site have ever thought about somehow making links available for us to make ourselves heard as a group? Maybe this has already been done. If not, I think it would be great if we could get our legislators to read some of these threads. I think they would get a well balanced perspective of how Mi-Sportsman feel about issues. What do ya'll think?
> Bill


Sounds like a new thread......


----------



## Bill B. (Feb 18, 2004)

I've sent Steve a PM to see if this is something that could be done.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I have represented the members of this site on a few occasions with Steve's permission. We certainly hold some kind of clout with our numbers. We have also alerted certain legislators on threads and polls that may interest them.

This are easy to do when it is an issue that is overwhelmingly supported by our members. It gets more sticky when the issues become more controversial within our ranks.

Neal


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Buddy Lee said:


> Of course, we all know that they expanded their range naturally because pesticides like DDT were outlawed.


And the invasive zebra mussels cleared up the water to the point that for the commorants feeding is much easier now.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Bill B. this sort of thing could already be done by using the "send thread to friend" feature of the forums. Decide what person(s) of influence you wish to see this thread and email it to them.


----------



## Bill B. (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks Steve, I hadn't even noticed the "tools" before. Now if I just knew who to influence.  Who do you guys think should hear our views on cormorants? I really don't have a clue. I do think it's important that our views are heard by the right people though. It's how things are supposed to work.
Bill


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Bill:

I am at a loss for a suggestion on who the right "eyes and ears" would be to forward a thread to. If you were to come up with the right place, maybe we would be better served if a special thread was used rather than just a generally discussion...so that we put our best foot forward or something like that....


----------



## Bill B. (Feb 18, 2004)

I know what you mean and I agree. Although I did kinda think that since the recipients are just people too, they would probably get a chuckle out of some of the humor.  But, you're right, it might be a little over the top. :yikes: 
I'm going to start a new thread in the "cold water forum" and explain what the purpose is. While it fills up with replies, I'll do a little research on who to send it to. I'll also be watching for suggestions from members. I think somebody from this site will know who should get it.
Bill
P.S. I'm going to hold off a while on starting the new thread to see if most of you think it should be somewhere other than the "cold water forum"


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Bill B. said:


> I know what you mean and I agree. Although I did kinda think that since the recipients are just people too, they would probably get a chuckle out of some of the humor.  But, you're right, it might be a little over the top. :yikes:
> I'm going to start a new thread in the "cold water forum" and explain what the purpose is. While it fills up with replies, I'll do a little research on who to send it to. I'll also be watching for suggestions from members. I think somebody from this site will know who should get it.
> Bill
> P.S. I'm going to hold off a while on starting the new thread to see if most of you think it should be somewhere other than the "cold water forum"


Hey if you do this why not give us waterfowlers a link to it we can voice our opinions as well.


----------



## Bill B. (Feb 18, 2004)

BHB, I think it should be linked to any and all that will get it the most exposure. I don't know how to do this other than just putting a note in the other forums. I'm not very computer geeky.  
Bill


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Bill B. said:


> I know what you mean and I agree.


Be careful what you say...
:yikes: 


There are those that will accuse you of having multiple screws loose if you admit to agreeing with me on anything... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## duckman3.5 (Aug 22, 2002)

This link may be of interest to some of you.....

http://www.dumichigan.org/News Release/Press Release April 6th_doc.pdf


----------



## Bill B. (Feb 18, 2004)

I just called Tim Wilson at Wildlife Services. Got his voicemail. I will be talking to him Monday morning. As there is a May 5 deadline for public input, I may just ask him to look at the current threads. I'll keep ya'll posted as to what's going on. Off for the weekend.
Bill
P.S. Thanks Duckman, you sure hit the nail on the head!!


----------



## duckman3.5 (Aug 22, 2002)

I do what I can.....


----------



## Bill B. (Feb 18, 2004)

I just talked to Tim Wilson (Wildlife Services/U.S Dept. of Agriculture). The document that Duckman was referring to was from 2004. However, there is quite alot going on regarding cormorant control. I have asked Tim to join our group and let us know what is going on. He will have to get approval from his supervisor. If he does, he will post to this thread. If or when this happens, I will post to some of the other forums so they can read what Tim has to say. He is going to let me know if there is a problem with him posting. I have encouraged Tim and his supervisor to join this site as I believe it's the best way for them to connect with Michigan Sportsman.
Bill


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Wow, I just read all the posts from the biginning, and this is a good thread. Wouldn't have noticed it if it hadn't been posted in cold water forum. I agree there is a big problem with these (birds?,ducks?,pests!) I think maybe a large corportation like purinea may be interested in an e-mail as to an untapped resource for new "commerant flavored" catfood. All natural and made in america. "here kitty kitty, yummy,yummy" It would be a good use for all the carcasses atleast instead of just wasting them  Also, maybe a michigan sportsman march on Lansing one day could be planned through the site. Get the press involved and the voice will be heard alot farther. Peaceful demonstrations in numbers have been effective in this country to some extent.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Excellent....I hope he can make it. I'd be interested to hear what he has to say...


BTW... I was paying bills and had my calculator handy so I crunched some numbers...

Working with the given..



> From 1970 to 1991, the Great Lakes breeding population alone increased from 89 nests to over 38,000 nests, an average annual increase of 29%



Making the assumption ( for the sake of simple math) that the growth rate has slowen to 20%, this is what you get:

*Year* *# in K's*

1991 38 
92 45.6
93 54.7
94 65.7
95 78.8
96 94.5
97 113.4
98 136.1
99 163.3
2000 196.0
01 235.2
02 282.3
04 406.5
* Today* 487.8
06 585.4 
07 702.5
08 843.0
09 1,001.0
2010 1,214,024




Now given that pile of kack......Lets assume that each bird eats 1# of fish per day ( even though I have seen estimates as high as 3#, but my calculator won't go that high) for 90 days....... You come up with 

*87,660,000 pounds of fish a year!!!*

That's a helluva lot of fish....Sure not all of them are game fish, but you have to figure a good chunk of them are...What's Lk erie commercial perch take?? Something like 8M #?? Pretty sure they are eating more fish than we are.....


Anybody else wonder why they had a lousy year of perch fishing in LSC??? Or Drummond....What about the salmon on lake huron??? We seem to be losing entire year classes of fish on the great lakes right now... They admited that they are expanding thier range to inland waters......Why? Because they can't find food anymore...plain and simple.


The #'s speak for themself ....The time to do something is now, not 10 years down the road...

Class dismissed......Carry on!!!!!!


----------



## Bill B. (Feb 18, 2004)

Whether they're eating gamefish or forage fish, it's equally devestating to our beloved sports fishery. :sad:


----------



## theduke (Apr 14, 2005)

this last weekend I counted 14 in one tree on a 2 acre lake. Every a couple minutes one of them would get a fish. They took more fish out that whole day than I have take in the past 3 years combined. Its rediculious!!!


----------



## Muddpuppy (Feb 18, 2003)

I say....... "Shoot, Shovel and Shut Up"...... :coolgleam


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Muddpuppy said:


> I say....... "Shoot, Shovel and Shut Up"...... :coolgleam



Yep and keep more fish then your limit. Take the fish home and come back and fish more. Shoot a limit of geese then come back and shoot another one. I mean hey if your going to poach one animal might as well do it for all the other ones as well.


----------



## Muddpuppy (Feb 18, 2003)

We can continue to do nothing and we can all forget about keeping any fish let alone poach them like our friend here ...... :sad:


----------

